# Noi Professore (laurea)



## Ana María Bustamante

Sto traducendo un certificato di laurea e non so come tradurre la pomposa frase: 
Noi Professore XXXXX (un solo nome)
proclamiamo XXXXX

Come dire il Noi Professore????
Ho cercato esempi di Lauree in spagnolo, ma non ho trovato nulla. 
E' un certificato che va in Spagna.
Grazie mille.


----------



## honeyheart

No entiendo que "noi" sea plural, y después venga "professore" en singular...


----------



## Neuromante

Fíjate que señala que hay un solo nombre después. Como dice Ana Mará es una frase pomposa, al estilo de los edictos de hace un par de siglos.


----------



## Ana María Bustamante

He leído en internet que se usa como plural mayestatis y en vez de nosotros se usa Nos. Incluso daba ejemplos de discursos del Papa. Claro que para un diploma suena horrible!!!


----------



## honeyheart

*plural mayestático* Empleo del plural del pronombre personal de 1.ª persona como sing. por papas, soberanos, etc., para expresar su autoridad y dignidad.





Y en los diplomas universitarios en español, ¿quién figura como la autoridad que certifica que dicho alumno terminó sus estudios y se graduó de la carrera?


----------



## ursu-lab

In italiano il plurale maiestatis "noi" viene usato anche dal rettore dell'università. Se ha firmato un diploma di laurea non può essere un semplice professore: si tratta di un professore *rettore*. 
Noi in italiano usiamo il plurale maiestatis, tu ovviamente quando lo traduci puoi anche metterlo in terza persona singolare. Se è per la Spagna pensa che lì lo firma addirittura il re...


----------



## Neuromante

En España lo hace el Rey. Y antes Franco. Supongo que es función del jefe del estado.

Hace unos años pillaron a un estafador por que había puesto la firma de Franco, pero no se dio cuenta que los actuales certificados dicen "Su Alteza Real Don Juan Carlos I" Y lo usó varios años antes de que alguien se fijara bien.


----------



## nosebleed

Ciao, mi trovo davanti alla tua stessa difficoltà. Alla fine come hai tradotto questa formula? Hai trovato un'alternativa valida?

Io sinceramente metterei:
"El suscrito, profesor decano....otorgo a...."


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me si deve lasciare il plurale. Nosotros Profesor ...., magnifico rector de la univeristad de..., ...  conferimos ..

De toda manera, esa formula no está escribida en ningun certificado de laurea. Eso se encuentra solo en la Pergamena di Laurea.


----------



## kreiner

Si quieres traducir literalmente el plural mayestático, debes decir: "Nos, el profesor XXXX, proclamamos (o declaramos, o lo que sea)".


----------



## Agró

¿De qué época es ese título? Si quieres conservar el 'aroma' rancio utiliza el plural mayestático 'nos', como dice kreiner.

Si quieres reflejar algo más actual y menos pomposo, he aquí un ejemplo bastante actual (1988):

Juan Carlos I, Rey de España
y en su nombre el
Rector de la Universidad de XX
(...)
*expide* el presente
Título Universitario


----------



## infinite sadness

Il plurale maiestatico credo che sia usato ancora oggi, e il Rettore conferisce il titolo in nome del popolo italiano, con l'intestazione "Repubblica Italiana".
Quindi penso che "Nos, el Profesor..." vada bene.


----------



## ursu-lab

Agró said:


> ¿De qué época es ese título? Si quieres conservar el 'aroma' rancio utiliza el plural mayestático 'nos', como dice kreiner.
> 
> Si quieres reflejar algo más actual y menos pomposo, he aquí un ejemplo bastante actual (1988):
> 
> Juan Carlos I, Rey de España
> y en su nombre el
> Rector de la Universidad de XX
> (...)
> *expide* el presente
> Título Universitario



Confermo. Sui titoli di laurea spagnoli c'è questa frase. E la traduzione di un certificato da omologare (quindi una traduzione ufficiale) deve rispettare la stesura della lingua d'arrivo per essere comprensibile al ministero spagnolo e all'università che ti omologa il titolo.


PS: suscrito non è "sottoscritto" di "io/il sottoscritto" ma vuol dire semplicemente "firmato". In Spagna, con quel significato, si dice "el abajo firmante".
PS2 "El decano" è il preside di una facoltà, non il rettore... Da quando firma i titoli di laurea? In che paese?


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> PS: suscrito non è "sottoscritto" di "io/il sottoscritto" ma vuol dire semplicemente "firmato". In Spagna, con quel significato, si dice "el abajo firmante".


Anche si può dire "_yusofirmante_" sebbene lo considero un po' arcaico.
Vedete qui, dice:


> El español dispone aún de esos prefijos; susodicho, el mencionado más arriba; _yusofirmantes_, los abajo firmantes.


----------

